# amd64 livecd root password

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

habe mir gerade die /boot partition geschossen.

Ich versuche gerade von der livecd zu booten um von dort die Platte wieder zu aktivieren.

Allerdings kenne ich das root Password von der LiveCD nicht.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Die hat keins, einfach "su" eintippen und du bist root. Wenn du net sogar, glaub ich, schon root bist.

Sebastian

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

sorry für die Frage aber wozu brauchst du ein root-PW? Wenn du von der Live-CD bootest, anschließend auf die Konsole wechselst, dann bist du doch root, auch ohne PW!

Gruß AWO

----------

## malisha

Hey,

das Problem hatte ich auch mal... War nicht root und hat bei mir auch nicht mit su funktioniert. Hab dann vor jeden root Befehl sudo geschrieben. Ist wahrscheinlich ne schlechte Lösung, aber es hat funktioniert  :Wink: 

Lg, malisha

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

habe es gefunden:

sudo su

und dann kann man auch das root password wechseln.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Max Steel

Eigentlich ist es so das die Konsole (STRG+ALT+F1-6) alle als root-Konsolen sind... Nur die X Oberfläche (die meinereiner immer per "gentoo nox" ausschaltet) ist als "gentoo" angemeldet.

----------

## tost

Mit 

sudo passwd

kannst du dir auch ein eigenes root-Passwort setzen (z.B "123") und anschließend dich dann mit su einloggen.

Grüße

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Nur die X Oberfläche (die meinereiner immer per "gentoo nox" ausschaltet) ist als "gentoo" angemeldet.

 

Die brenn ich erst garnicht mit auf die CD   :Very Happy: 

Sebastian

----------

